# Soapmaking supplies from eBay satisfactory?



## narnia (Dec 31, 2015)

I found some shea butter at a great price on eBay and was wondering if people on this forum bought supplies from eBay for soaping?  Essential oils as well?


----------



## Dana89 (Dec 31, 2015)

I buy a lot of fragrances there, frontporch fragrances are really good, around 6.50 for 4 oz and free shipping. My favorites from them are BackPorch, Leaves and AppleJack N Orange peel. I also buy FOs from Fragrance Buddy, they have some good ones and there are a lot of reviews on here. They ship for free also.
Buying on E-bay is always a toss up when buying from a supplier I have never bought from, check out their feedback, always.

ETA-I bought EOs from WF-Med on there, I was NOT happy with them at all. To be fair they gave me a full refund but were very sarcastic toward me. The EOs smelled like gasoline.


----------



## narnia (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks, Dana!  I will look into frontporch!


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 31, 2015)

narnia said:


> I found some shea butter at a great price on eBay and was wondering if people on this forum bought supplies from eBay for soaping?  Essential oils as well?


I had to admit I do not trust suppliers on Ebay at all. For what you might end up wasting you could probably spend the same from a reputable supply company. Pure fragrance Oil has flat rate shipping as does soapsupplies.net. These two companies sell mostly fo's.


----------



## narnia (Jan 1, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> I had to admit I do not trust suppliers on Ebay at all. For what you might end up wasting you could probably spend the same from a reputable supply company. Pure fragrance Oil has flat rate shipping as does soapsupplies.net. These two companies sell mostly fo's.



Thx.  I am mostly interested in oils, butters, beeswax, etc. and some EOs.  At this point...I don't think I will be using FOs.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 1, 2016)

For oils usually Soaper's Choice is a good choice, without exorbitant shipping cost. Do some searches and see if you can find a restaurant supplier locally, they usually have great prices on 5 gallons of high oleic canola, lard, tallow shortening, rice bran oil and Costco has good prices on Olive Oil, grade A light pure olive oil. On Ebay you cannot guarantee liquid oils will be 100% and not mixed with cheaper oils. I understand this works if you are in the US. Walmart also has decent prices on tallow shortening and lard.


----------



## narnia (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you!  I did not think that light OO was usable for soap making....


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 1, 2016)

I agree with Carolyn on Soaper's Choice. Especially if buying in bulk. I don't purchase from EBay either. Tried when I first started and was disappointed.


----------



## narnia (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Dana89 (Jan 1, 2016)

If you are mostly interested in oils, butters and EO's, I highly recommend New Direction's Aromatics.  They have great Clays, Butters and EOs, their Olive oil is pricey, but the Coconut, Avocado, Grapeseed and other oils are priced well and shipping is generally lower than competitors. The only downside is you have to spend 100 dollars or there is a 20 dollar admin fee.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jan 1, 2016)

I agree about WF-med, their peppermint EO smells like industrial solvent, when its supposed to be steam distilled, I tried to talk to them about getting a replacement or something because I really needed the EO and they were extremely rude with me and insisted there couldnt be anything wrong with their product


----------



## Saponista (Jan 3, 2016)

Several really reputable companies sell supplies on eBay and I often purchase from them as postage is free through eBay, but you have to pay in their web store. If I just want one item then going through eBay makes a lot of sense and saving. I wouldn't just buy from any old random seller on there, especially not EO's. There are a lot of misleading descriptions of essential oils and absolutes that if you read carefully turn out to be fragrances. Especially from sellers in China and India so I would avoid them. Especially with florals being sold at prices that are way too good to be true.


----------



## narnia (Jan 3, 2016)

Saponista said:


> Several really reputable companies sell supplies on eBay and I often purchase from them as postage is free through eBay, but you have to pay in their web store. If I just want one item then going through eBay makes a lot of sense and saving. I wouldn't just buy from any old random seller on there, especially not EO's. There are a lot of misleading descriptions of essential oils and absolutes that if you read carefully turn out to be fragrances. Especially from sellers in China and India so I would avoid them. Especially with florals being sold at prices that are way too good to be true.



Would you mind sharing who those reputable merchants are?


----------



## Arimara (Jan 3, 2016)

I've bought a wood loaf mold with a silicone liner. Not a bad purchase but I found I prefer my individual bar molds.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm in England narnia so I didn't think many people would be interested. The reputable sellers I like using are freshskin, mystic moments and mother nature's goodies.


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 4, 2016)

I've only bought molds on Ebay, and I've been very happy with them.


----------



## narnia (Jan 4, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> I've only bought molds on Ebay, and I've been very happy with them.



What type of molds and from whom?


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 4, 2016)

narnia said:


> What type of molds and from whom?



Silicone molds...I don't remember specifically from which vendor, but they were from China, if I remember correctly. I've also bought quite a few from Aliexpress, and been happy with them, too. You can't beat their prices, but shipping can be slow. For me, it's worth it, I love silicone molds.


----------



## narnia (Jan 5, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Silicone molds...I don't remember specifically from which vendor, but they were from China, if I remember correctly. I've also bought quite a few from Aliexpress, and been happy with them, too. You can't beat their prices, but shipping can be slow. For me, it's worth it, I love silicone molds.



Looks like you were lucky.  I bought some recently from eBay, molds that look like Crafter's Choice loaf molds (I have a thread discussing this), and one is sturdy and the other 2 are very flimsy.  They are not liners....they are supposed to be stand-alone, but I will have to build a box to support it, as it bows quite badly.


----------



## Susie (Jan 5, 2016)

narnia said:


> Thank you!  I did not think that light OO was usable for soap making....



It works fine for making soap.  You do not have to use pomace OO, and I truly do not like using EVOO.  Light OO gives consistent results that I don't have to worry about.


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 5, 2016)

narnia said:


> Looks like you were lucky.  I bought some recently from eBay, molds that look like Crafter's Choice loaf molds (I have a thread discussing this), and one is sturdy and the other 2 are very flimsy.  They are not liners....they are supposed to be stand-alone, but I will have to build a box to support it, as it bows quite badly.



Did you consider contacting the vendor and asking for a refund? Personally, I'm not crazy about the one stand alone silicone mold that I have. It's the one from WSP. The silicone is not the same as the others I have that require boxes. I know others here have the same one and love it, but I always have problems getting the soap out, because the silicone is stiffer and doesn't "give." Maybe I'm just used to the other type, which I love, and have never had a single problem with. So for me anyway, if I see a good price for a mold, I'll gladly go through the trouble of making a box for it. The boxes I make aren't pretty, but then again, they don't have to be, as long as they support the mold, that's good enough for me. I'd love to find a stand alone mold made out of the kind of silicone that I like, that really didn't bow, but I think the walls would have to be so thick that the price would be through the roof. I wish you luck!


----------



## paillo (Jan 5, 2016)

Unlike some others here I really like Green Health EOs from WF-med. Haven't tried any of the mints, but have been very happy with everything I've ordered from them. Maybe I've just been lucky with my choices...


----------



## narnia (Jan 5, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Did you consider contacting the vendor and asking for a refund? Personally, I'm not crazy about the one stand alone silicone mold that I have. It's the one from WSP. The silicone is not the same as the others I have that require boxes. I know others here have the same one and love it, but I always have problems getting the soap out, because the silicone is stiffer and doesn't "give." Maybe I'm just used to the other type, which I love, and have never had a single problem with. So for me anyway, if I see a good price for a mold, I'll gladly go through the trouble of making a box for it. The boxes I make aren't pretty, but then again, they don't have to be, as long as they support the mold, that's good enough for me. I'd love to find a stand alone mold made out of the kind of silicone that I like, that really didn't bow, but I think the walls would have to be so thick that the price would be through the roof. I wish you luck!



Yes, I did contact the seller, but have not heard from them, so I have 2 choices:  to try to use the eBay to intercede or just make wood supports.  Not decided yet.  I will give the seller another day to see what she will do.  I was asking for an exchange...not a refund.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 5, 2016)

"Yes, I did contact the seller, but have not heard from them, so I have 2  choices:  to try to use the eBay to intercede or just make wood  supports.  Not decided yet.  I will give the seller another day to see  what she will do.  I was asking for an exchange...not a refund."

It'll be faster to put together some supports for the molds. I think I know the ones you are talking about - I have three. Advertised as stand alone but there's no way in hades that they would do that on a real good day.

"Unlike some others here I really like Green Health EOs from WF-med.  Haven't tried any of the mints, but have been very happy with everything  I've ordered from them. Maybe I've just been lucky with my choices..."

I have had mostly good luck with WF. The tea tree oil that I have from them is a bit off though. Seems they may not be too careful when they clean out a barrel. IMHO they are not the best but so far their "EO's" will work to impart the correct fragrance to soap. Because of this experience I am exploring FO's more though.


----------



## narnia (Jan 5, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> "Yes, I did contact the seller, but have not heard from them, so I have 2  choices:  to try to use the eBay to intercede or just make wood  supports.  Not decided yet.  I will give the seller another day to see  what she will do.  I was asking for an exchange...not a refund."
> 
> It'll be faster to put together some supports for the molds. I think I know the ones you are talking about - I have three. Advertised as stand alone but there's no way in hades that they would do that on a real good day.
> 
> ...



Yeah...that's what I'll most likely be doing.  What does WF stand for?  Is that the name of the company?  "WF?"


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 5, 2016)

WF-med. They sell EO's on eBay that may or may not be what they say they are. Some have not gotten what they pruchased. So far so good for me.


----------



## narnia (Jan 5, 2016)

From what the other forum members have told me...and my shopping around a bit, Camden Grey does have the best prices on EOs that I have seen so far.  I will be ordering from them when I buy more, since they seem to be a trusted source.


----------



## JayJay (Jan 6, 2016)

I have purchased these wooden molds with silicone liners  from this vendor more than once with no issues. He (or she) offers free shipping. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/251716319139?...59&_trksid=p2141725.c100338.m3726&_mwBanner=1


----------



## narnia (Jan 14, 2016)

I asked eBay to step in and they sent me a label to return my molds for a full refund.  Ebay does stand behind the consumers.  So, if you are ever unhappy with your purchase on eBay and the seller will not respond, ask eBay to step in and they will take care of you!!

My first experience with this sort of thing, and I was impressed with how quickly eBay handled it!


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 14, 2016)

My experience with eBay: Buyer Beware.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 15, 2016)

JayJay said:


> I have purchased these wooden molds with silicone liners  from this vendor more than once with no issues. He (or she) offers free shipping.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/251716319139?...59&_trksid=p2141725.c100338.m3726&_mwBanner=1



That's the same mold and liner I have, It's really not bad. I just need a cutter and a mitre for that mold.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 15, 2016)

Just to throw in there,  i use 100% olive oil, extra light tasting. The one time i bought regular ole olive oil it discolored the base batter too much. Extra light that states 100%, for me, leaves a nice light creamy base color, and i just input in soapcalc olive like the regular. Works great without the greenish yellowish tint for me.


----------



## JayJay (Jan 16, 2016)

Arimara said:


> That's the same mold and liner I have, It's really not bad. I just need a cutter and a mitre for that mold.



The same seller sells combo kits. The first mold I purchased came with those. I can't cut a straight bar with them to save my life. But this is probably user error. 



lionprincess00 said:


> Just to throw in there,  i use 100% olive oil, extra light tasting. The one time i bought regular ole olive oil it discolored the base batter too much. Extra light that states 100%, for me, leaves a nice light creamy base color, and i just input in soapcalc olive like the regular. Works great without the greenish yellowish tint for me.



Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------

